

Gravity suit mimics Earth's pull for astronauts - sk_0919
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11686304

======
devmonk
Why not make the suit require even more energy to move around rather than just
trying to replicate the work required to combat Earth's gravity? That would
save them some exercise time.

